# Help needed with HID conversion



## Slowedtrans (Jul 23, 2005)

Does anyone have a guide with HID conversion. I have 2000 audi a6 with projectors, but I am not sure what HID kit I should order. Do I want to get it with d2s or H7? I want to replace the low beams only.
thanks


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Help needed with HID conversion (Slowedtrans)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4175476
I just did mine today.. H7 6000k. I would reccomend 6000k or 5000k.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Help needed with HID conversion (Slimjimmn)*

Yep, my 2001 has H7 for low beams, so you should be safe getting a 55watt h7 kit. I used DDM based off epic MikeMcnair's recommendation and can't complain. I trust buying stuff from them more then some back alley, here today, gone tomorrow flea bay sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check out what they say about the temp range. Pure white is much better then shifted to blues and purple. Blue light is absorbed by just about everything, so going higher in Kelvin just throws away usable light. It all depends if you want a certain 'color' look, or usable light.










_Modified by Snowhere at 10:23 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

1998 audi a6 2.8 quattro
i have projectors but not sure what bulbs i have in there
i was looking up on ebay and it asks me to specify exactly wat type they are
it gave me 3 options:
1998 AUDI A6 (Early model) 
1998 AUDI A6 (Late model with HID (high intensity discharge) hea) 
1998 AUDI A6 (Late model with replaceable halogen capsules)
i belive its the last one
any ideas?
thanks


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

nvm its H1


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

Crap!







I was wrong, the low is H1 in my 2001. I beleive the high is H7 but I will have to check my Bentley tonight to be sure.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

h1 low, h7 high


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (ironmule)*

so what is it?
LOW beam is H1
High beam is H7
I have a 99 a6 and wanna do hids as well


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Help needed with HID conversion (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Yep, my 2001 has H7 for low beams, so you should be safe getting a 55watt h7 kit. I used DDM based off epic MikeMcnair's recommendation and can't complain. I trust buying stuff from them more then some back alley, here today, gone tomorrow flea bay sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check out what they say about the temp range. Pure white is much better then shifted to blues and purple. Blue light is absorbed by just about everything, so going higher in Kelvin just throws away usable light. It all depends if you want a certain 'color' look, or usable light. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/snow_cool.gif" BORDER="0"> 


DDM tuning has awesome kits. Just ordered my 4th set from them.
4300k is close to stock for the audi's They produce a bluer hue than normal due to the projector design. So they will look closer to 5000k's. But have the light output of 4300k's


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Help needed with HID conversion (TheBurninator)*

Kepp your projectors http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good info TROGDOR!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Help needed with HID conversion (skippyunit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippyunit* »_
Good info TROGDOR!

Burninating the country side... TROGDOOOOORRRR!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Help needed with HID conversion (TheBurninator)*

To give you an idea on temperture ratings of bulbs...
The headlights on my buddies a4 are factory, the fog lights are 5000k


----------

